# Augusta, GA a dead zone?



## SaRoOl

I know this has been asked in the past, but the other posts were a bit old so I thought things may have changed since then in Augusta…

Is there anywhere in Augusta (other than Home depot or Lowe's) to buy furniture grade wood? I want to build a coffee table and neither of those places have any hardwood thicker than 1". I'm not looking for anything fancy since this is my first project… But, is a 2×6 too much to ask for in Augusta?

I know there are some places around Atlanta or Columbia, SC, but driving over an hour for supplies is generally not an option for me. About every other week I have to be within 30 minutes of where I work because I am on call for emergencies.

I appreciate any info you have to offer. Thanks!


----------



## patron

try these guys

http://www.woodfinder.com/

welcome to LJ's


----------



## RogerM

SaRoOl -

Guess what! I have a wood shop right here in Aiken,SC, just across the river from you, and I purchase almost all of my lumber from a small band mill operation in Vaucluse, SC (also just across the river from you). To date, I have purchased walnut, maple, cherry, poplar, hickory, pecan, red and white oak, cyprus, heart pine and a little sweet gum. This was all cut green and was air dried either in stock at the log yard or in my shop. Generally, I pick out a log to my liking then have it milled there at the log yard. I also have information the Denmark Lumber Co. in Denmark, S.C. carries some hardwood. If you are interested or want to compare notes let me know.


----------



## GaryC

Hardwood, Lumber, Burl
www.cswoods.com/

Ferguson Enterprises 108
706-860-7677
3610 Wrightsboro Rd
Augusta, GA

Richmond Lumber Sales Hardwood serving Augusta, Georgia and Area


----------



## WoodKutter

The Furniture Doctor will sell wood to you. They repair furniture and carry a small selection of various hardwoods. I haven't been down there in about 8 years but they did have a good selection. While not very cheap, they do have well seasoned and clean wood. They are located on hwy 25 about a quarter mile from Bobby Jones Expressway going toward Waynesboro on the right hand side of the road. I live in Evans if you need anything contact me. I'll be glad to help any way I can.

Gary


----------



## SaRoOl

Thanks, everybody! I'll certainly check those places out.

I was started to get a little discouraged after my shopping trip yesterday…


----------



## helluvawreck

You might check these guys out.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## WDHLT15

Also, check Craigslist. I have a small mill and sell rough cut hardwood lumber from my property. I am about the only place that you can get grade hardwood around here, but I am 3 hours away from you unless you want to make a road trip.


----------



## SaRoOl

@WHDLT15 I have looked on craigslist a bit. Looks like somebody in Warner Robins is selling a Shopsmith. Maybe when I save up some dough I'll see if it still available and stop by the mill if I'm in the area…


----------



## WDHLT15

Great. I would love to meet you.


----------



## kizerpea

Well wish i could help..i,m on the other end of I-20 10 miles west of florence. i know a few sawers localy. if u come this way give me a holler…


----------



## Milo

Craiglist rules. Sometimes. I scored about 150 board feet of cherry for $0.60 a BF. Took some hunting and phones calls, but its worth looking!


----------



## p1zz1cato

RogerM, I'm in Augusta and would REALLY like to check out the mill in Vaucluse. I'm having a heck of a time finding a hardwood source here also. I used to live near there and actually know where Vaucluse is! Could you possibly PM a phone number to me so I can check it out? Thank you


----------



## LizardKing

I am another one in the CSRA looking for wood, most 8/4 for guitar bodies
and 4/4 hard maple (curly and birdseye esp.) for guitar necks.
Anyone have any current leads to anything locally?
I can do the Columbia drive if anyone knows of a good supplier there….


----------



## arbernet

Roger m. I just moved to the area and found this thread about hardwood sources. could you share some more info about the mill in Vaucluse, SC? This is an old thread so it may have closed but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## sigshane

There is also a lumberyard on Washington Road in Appling, just up from Pollard's Corner. It's called - no great surprise - Pollard Lumber. Not sure what they offer, but maybe worth a phone call or a stop-in.

Shane


----------



## Bodine87

Hi everyone, I've just moved to the CSRA about a year ago and am just starting to get into some woodworking! I have also been looking for some good lumber in the area with no luck. Shane, I called Pollards and they don't sell to the public. Does anyone know the number for the place in Vaucluse, SC? Would really like to be able to get some decent priced good lumber! Thus far I've had to work with nothing but stock lumber from the big box stores in Evans! Anyone in the area I'd like to hear from you and maybe we can get together for a beer sometime!


----------



## Rayne

Just another idea is to use Ship-To-Store from Home Depot. They're starting to sell some hardwood in that manner. I picked up a couple of curly Maples and Cherry recently and it's not too bad. Worth a look.


----------



## arbernet

Hi Bodine87. I recently moved to the Augusta area as well. I buy my wood from Danny, (WDHLT15). It is a bit of a drive but he has great products at great prices. Kiln dried and he will plane if you would like. When I go down I stock up to make the trip worth while. If you are interested in some walnut I have some I am going to sell.


----------



## Bodine87

Thanks Rayne for the HD info. I will look into that! Arbernet, Danny is a bit of a drive! But Kiln Dried and Planed may just be worth it. Working out of my garage with no planer so that could save me quite a bit of hand planing time! I may take you up on the walnut offer? Though as I said I'm just getting into this and don't know what I would build with it yet!


----------



## RogerM

I just came into some very old wormy chestnut which could easily be used for a nice table. Several pieces are probably wide enough for a table without any glue joints. Send me a message if you are interested.

You may be able to see a photo of some of this wood at http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61224.


----------



## WDHLT15

Bodine,

If you need something and you get over my way, go to my profile here. There is a link to my website with info and how to contact me.

Danny


----------



## arbernet

anyone in the Augusta area know of a place to get saw blades sharpened?


----------



## mackcr

In Columbia there is Mann Tool & Supply Company. They have a very nice selection of hardwood.


----------



## TheLorax

I just moved to Grovetown and I'm just getting into woodworking. Looks like there still aren't very many good options for hardwood in the area.


----------



## Ishkabibble

I realize this thread is over a year old, but I am having significant difficulty finding a group of woodworkers in the Augusta, Ga. area. It's almost as if everyone who does woodworking does it in secret, and has no contact with anyone else in the area. There's no "Woodworkers Group" that meets publicly, or gets together in person to swap sawdust and stories. That's what I'm looking for. A group I can get in touch with *in person* to ask a couple of questions outside my knowledge.

Is there such a thing here, or does everyone do their thing insulated from everyone else?


----------



## Meigeall

Another year goes by and still no woodworking groups or hardwood suppliers in the area.


----------



## Meigeall

You know how the universe sometimes seems to listen when you complain out loud, if only to prove you wrong? Well, I just found Molly Pond Lumber, LLC in Augusta (404-482-1777), #39 on the list of lumber yards, lumber mills, and builder supply stores I've contacted in the last few weeks.

Reasonable prices on lumber, planing/jointing, custom sizes, pull & pick piles. Only saw domestic stock, but they've hardwoods, and that's what I wanted.

Still no luck on a woodworking group though


----------



## rfischerjr

I haven't posted much in the forums, but I'm local as well (North Augusta). Haven't found much in the way of groups, though there was a woodturning meetup listed in the local events calendar. As far as hardwood suppliers, check out Pratt Dudley building supply downtown on Wrightsboro. They have a couple cedars, maple, walnut, cherry, mahogany, and softwoods. Prices are better than big box stores for sure.


----------



## bermudian

I just moved to the Aiken S.C. area and will be building a workshop soon. I would like to meet up with other woodworker's in the area.


----------



## blueridge

Scour craigslist, also dont be afraid to look on ebay, there is a ton of reasonably priced lumber and shipping is free in alot of cases.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I feel for you jocks that aren't close to a source. I have several within a 90 mile radius. The woodworking club shop is my first stop because of price since we cut and kiln dry our own. Then there several places to go if I can't find what I'm looking for.


----------

